# 4 Gewinnt!!



## MrHanky (2 Juli 2010)

Also das Spiel geht so:

Der nächste der hier postet setzt ein x oder ein o (immer abwechselnd) an stelle eines _ . Dazu am Besten einfach das Spielfeld aus dem Vorpost kopieren. Und denkt dran: Steine dürfen nicht in der Luft hängen!

Ich setze als erstes ein x, der nächste bitte ein o

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|

Nun mal los und viel Spass...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|


----------



## redfive (3 Juli 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|0|x|_|_|_|


Ok


----------



## worldwideweb (18 Juli 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|X|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|0|x|_|_|_|


----------



## Hercules2008 (22 Juli 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|X|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|0|x|_|0|_|


----------



## worldwideweb (8 Aug. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|X|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|0|x|X|0|_|


----------



## Freibier (8 Aug. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|X|_|_|_|_|
|_|X|0|x|X|0|_|


----------



## Freibier (11 Aug. 2010)

worldwideweb schrieb:


> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> ...



|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|X|0|_|_|_|
|_|_|0|x|X|0|_|


----------



## Jumio (12 Aug. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|x|_|_|
|_|_|0|x|x|0|_|


----------



## Freibier (13 Aug. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|0|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|x|_|_|
|_|_|0|x|x|0|_|


----------



## redfive (24 Sep. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|0|0|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|x|_|_|
|_|_|0|x|x|0|_|


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (24 Sep. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|0|0|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|x|_|_|
|x|_|0|x|x|0|_|


----------



## willbilder (24 Sep. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|0|0|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|x|_|_|
|x|_|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|0|0|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|x|_|_|
|x|x|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## maggi77 (25 Sep. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|X|0|0|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|x|_|_|
|x|x|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (25 Sep. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|0|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|x|0|_|
|x|x|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## KalleOldenburg (2 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|0|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|x|0|_|
|x|x|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## Katzun (2 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|0|_|_|
|_|0|x|0|x|0|_|
|x|x|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (2 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|0|_|_|
|_|0|x|0|x|0|_|
|x|x|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## Katzun (3 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|0|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|0|_|_|
|_|0|x|0|x|0|_|
|x|x|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (3 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|0|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|0|_|_|
|_|0|x|0|x|0|_|
|x|x|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## Katzun (3 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|0|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|_|_|
|_|_|x|0|0|0|_|
|_|0|x|0|x|0|_|
|x|x|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## Servus (3 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|0|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|x|x|x|x|_|
|_|_|x|0|0|0|_|
|_|0|x|0|x|0|_|
|x|x|0|x|x|0|0|


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (3 Nov. 2010)

da war jemand schneller


----------



## Katzun (3 Nov. 2010)

ne nobby zu spät


servus, fängst du neu an?


----------



## Katzun (3 Nov. 2010)

da servus offline ist, fang ich mal ein neues spiel an:

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|0|_|_|_|_|_|_|


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (3 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|0|x|_|_|_|_|_|


----------



## Katzun (4 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|0|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|0|x|_|_|_|_|_|


----------



## Stefan102 (4 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|0|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|0|x|_|_|_|_|_|


----------



## Katzun (4 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|0|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|0|x|0|_|_|_|_|


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (4 Nov. 2010)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|0|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|0|x|0|_|_|_|_|


----------



## neman64 (24 Apr. 2011)

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|x|_|_|_|_|_|_|
|0|_|x|_|_|_|_|
|0|x|0|0|_|_|_|


----------

